# Yoga



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Smeagle was trying her hand at some yoga in one of the scratch posts 8)


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

OH how cute!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Such a cutie!~~~  ~~~


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Adoooorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

A kodak moment, I bet she is still comfortable though!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Smeagle has beautiful markings. That looks like a great place for a nice cozy nap-after her Yoga lesson, of course.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Smeagle should get together with my sister's cat Ali. Ali loves Yoga too!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

That is soo cute


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

What a beautiful cat you have!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

How did you get such a beatiful cat?????


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a pretty kitty -


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hehe, smeagle is so proud of all these compliments.
Smeagle is one of viennas babies when she had a litter of 6- we kept 3 :shock:
She really does have fantastic markings, if i can later when my boyfriend is home, he can keep her still and ill take some pics. On her neck the left is pale ginger colours and the right is black/dark colurs, same with her face. Her tail has ginger/brown/grey rings in patters hehe


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't mean for it to sound like I don't think Kitt, my cat, is beautiful,  , she is, it's just that Smeagle is so striking looking.


----------

